
Show HN: Spam, a D3 library to create maps with Canvas - martgnz
https://github.com/newsappsio/spam
======
wingerlang
Zooming is a bit counter intuitive. I press and it zooms but not to the exact
click location and when I press again to go there it zooms out.

